# MN-700 Wireless Router



## artemisthecat (Jan 29, 2006)

I am running a PC on Wndows XP Media edition and I seem to have lost the set up disk for my MN-700 Wireless Router. I need any software/drivers that is on it. Thank YOu.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

The router itself should not need drivers or a setup disk. You configure it from the browser. This normally only works from a wired connection the 1st time. 

Here are the setup instructions for the router.
http://download.microsoft.com/downl...67/mn700_base_station_configuration_guide.pdf

What wireless adapter do you have on the PC?


----------



## christopherneal (May 27, 2007)

I have the same problem- no setup disc. The IP address seems to go nowhere- can somebody give me a walk through on how to set this darn thing up?


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi, all
Here are the instructions...
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/902461
Here is the Setup CD contents...
http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=33104


----------



## christopherneal (May 27, 2007)

Hmm...
I downloaded the software, and ran the connection wizard. The problem is that when I go from my Westell 6100 Modem to the router, I get wireless signal on my wife's Mac just fine, but my Dell desktop can't connect to either the network or the internet. I have tried all the settings on my network connections (in the Dell), I have tried enabling file sharing, yet I get nothing on the Dell. I even tried using the blue ethernet cable instead of the yellow one (I am told they have different internal wiring, that may be wrong). No matter what, el zilcho. Could it be a problem with two computers with different platforms running? Could it be the Windows XP "Media Edition" which nobody seems to know what makes it different from regular XP? Could it be something in the modem that was provided to me by Verizon? I know their 6100's are setup so you can't use the Ethernet and USB connections simultaneously. I am getting a bit...upset with this thing, any advice?


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

http://www.microsoft.com/athome/moredone/wirelesssetup.mspx

The above link is a tutorial on how to set up a wireless home network.
Hope it helps.


----------



## christopherneal (May 27, 2007)

Nope. It just does not work, no matter what. There is no way I can have my signal going from the 6100 to the MN-700 to my desktop where I can access the web. And, of course, all the setup wizards say to connect to the web before running the wizard. But once the MN-700 is in the signal chain, no web access; the only way I can get online is to go directly from the 6100 to the desktop, and that's all that works. Glad I didn't pay for this thing.


----------

